# Silicone Needle Tip PET Bottles Wanted



## DirtRider (22/4/22)

I am trying to find between 50ml and 100ml Silicone Needle Tip PET Bottles that I can purchase online as my local outlets have nothing like this.


----------



## Paul33 (24/4/22)

PET Bottle (Needle Nose)


PET Needle Nose Bottle Including needle nose nozzle and screw on cap Childproof & Tamperproof Cap Cap Colour: 10ml, 30ml & 50ml Clearish White Cap with Black Under Cap - Clearish White Cap with White Under Cap ) Perfect for mixing and storing your e-liquid creations Available in 10, 30ml and 50ml




blckvapour.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan69 (24/4/22)

Blackvapour has

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (24/4/22)

15.56ZAR 30% OFF|5pcs/set 5/10/20/30/50/100ML Needle Tip Glue Applicator Bottle for Paper Quilling DIY Scrapbooking Paper Craft Tool|Storage Bottles & Jars| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I'm buying these soon. Just what I need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtRider (24/4/22)

Thanks for all the replies I will check these out now.


----------



## KrayFish404 (25/4/22)

zadiac said:


> 15.56ZAR 30% OFF|5pcs/set 5/10/20/30/50/100ML Needle Tip Glue Applicator Bottle for Paper Quilling DIY Scrapbooking Paper Craft Tool|Storage Bottles & Jars| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


I have a whole bunch of these at home still. I'm quite sure the tips can be sued in bigger bottles as well, I think they are mostly 10 to 30ml bottles, probably have 50 or so.

PM me, then you and @DirtRider can split them, shipping on you 2, bottles is mahala.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtRider (25/4/22)

The problem I am finding with these plastic bottles they seem to get brittle and crack then the juice leaks out.


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/4/22)

I ordered a bunch of small plastic bottles just for the needle tips. Then I get the softer HDPE bottles from a local plastic shop. Took out the thicker tips from the softer bottles and replaces them with the needle tips. Works perfect.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (25/4/22)

Are we all talking the same thing? From silicone needle tips I understood it is the below.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtRider (25/4/22)

KrayFish404 said:


> Are we all talking the same thing? From silicone needle tips I understood it is the below.
> 
> View attachment 254785



This is what I am looking for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (25/4/22)

DirtRider said:


> This is what I am looking for.


Cool, that is what I have, bunch of white and red ones. I'll go check tonight and bring it along. Then you and @zadiac can figure out who wants what. Should be more than enough for all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DirtRider (25/4/22)

KrayFish404 said:


> Cool, that is what I have, bunch of white and red ones. I'll go check tonight and bring it along. Then you and @zadiac can figure out who wants what. Should be more than enough for all.


 Are those the bottles that you have.


----------



## KrayFish404 (26/4/22)

DirtRider said:


> Are those the bottles that you have.


Exactly.

30ml x15
15ml x 81
10ml x 2
caps x 3
Silicone caps - bag full, I'll count them out later, but should cover about 95% of the bottles.
Condition? Never used.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (26/4/22)

I checked now, the caps fits the standard 100ml bottles we buy from the DIY places like BLCK.


----------



## DirtRider (26/4/22)

KrayFish404 said:


> I checked now, the caps fits the standard 100ml bottles we buy from the DIY places like BLCK.



I would be looking at around 10 of the 30ml ones, do they not all have the caps for the needle part?


----------



## KrayFish404 (26/4/22)

DirtRider said:


> I would be looking at around 10 of the 30ml ones, do they not all have the caps for the needle part?


"Silicone caps - bag full, I'll count them out later, but should cover about 95% of the bottles."

I have them all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

